# critical skills visa rejected , reason fraudulent board confirmation



## kumbulanit (Jul 19, 2017)

Good day 

i am faced with a situation, i applied for my renewal of my visa to be a critical skills visa in decmber 2015 and it was rejected on the basis that board confirmation letter for critical skills was fradulent, i then appealed in January 2016 and wrote a letter that thats the copy i got from my board which is ITTPSA, i am into IT by the way.And because i had to appeal with in 10 working days on reciept of rejection letter, i could not get another copy of the confirmation letter. And eversince January 2016 i have not heard anything from the department.
My question is 
1)can i send a letter of demand in my own capacity to have a response from the department of Home Affairs?
2)who can i be able to email so that i can get a response from home affairs even its another reject so that i know my next step foward
3) can i just get my documents together and do a new application altogether from my country of origin?

thank you in advance for the help


----------



## joneeboy (Jul 29, 2013)

kumbulanit said:


> Good day
> 
> i am faced with a situation, i applied for my renewal of my visa to be a critical skills visa in decmber 2015 and it was rejected on the basis that board confirmation letter for critical skills was fradulent, i then appealed in January 2016 and wrote a letter that thats the copy i got from my board which is ITTPSA, i am into IT by the way.And because i had to appeal with in 10 working days on reciept of rejection letter, i could not get another copy of the confirmation letter. And eversince January 2016 i have not heard anything from the department.
> My question is
> ...


Your problem and the reasons for it are unclear. You need to clarify here and give more information if you want members to try to help you.
For a start, you identify yourself as originally from South Africa, but also as an Expat in South Africa. That cannot be correct, can it? So what is your country of origin?
and where are you now? 
You say you applied for renewal of a critical skills visa in December 2015 which was rejected, and then appealed, but was again rejected. Something else you need to clarify. The purpose of the Critical Skills Visa is to enable suitably qualified persons to enter South Africa for the purpose of seeking employment in a particular field. To work requires application for, and obtaining of a Work Permit, which then takes the place of the Critical Skills Visa. So, did you have a Work Permit ,or not?
Next, you refer to you 'board' as being the IITPSA (Institute of Information Technology Professionals South Africa). Are you a fully paid up member of the IIPSA? If so, at what level? 
According to the IIPSA website, on acceptance by the Institute, all members receive a certificate on which there is an embossed seal. (Which greatly reduces ability to forge!). Do you have such a certificate? What about the board confirmation letter you mention? Why did you seek it? What happened to the original, which would have confirmed your admission grade and your membership number, and would not have been just a photocopy. If you submitted a photo copy of your confirmation letter, I'm not surprised it was rejected. In common with just about every country in the world, South Africa's government departments do not accept photocopies of anything, unless they are legally endorsed and certified by a qualified authority.
As for re-applying, if you are outside South Africa, you have no option but to start again, and follow South Africa's application requirements to apply through the nearest South African Embassy or Consulate with the correct ORIGINAL documents. You can include a short letter mentioning anything you think relevent. 
I hope this is of assistance, but if not, please do as I suggest and post further information here.


----------

